# Anyone heard of Dakota watches?



## mjbernier (Sep 30, 2007)

I searched the forum and didn't see any threads about Dakota Watches, so I thought I'd ask.

According to their website they've been around since 1945, and they sell their products only at kiosks in shopping malls around the U.S. (but none close to me; I have seen them a few times when I have traveled around the country). I do not own a Dakota watch; none of their styles caught my attention well enough to purchase, but I thought someone here might have one or two and could comment on them. I would also be curious to know whether they are made in the U.S. or imported.

Here are the website links I've found:
www.dakotawatchco.com
www.buydakotawatches.com

Mike

P.S. They also market the Berenger brand of watches.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Apr 30, 2005)

The US watch industry is practically non-existent. There are a few casers but that's it. I have seen a few Dakotas in shopping mall kiosks when I visited the US.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

mjbernier said:


> I searched the forum and didn't see any threads about Dakota Watches, so I thought I'd ask


I was exposed to the brand about 8 years ago, from a company based at Fort Campbell, KY, which incidently sold their products to military personnel. Other than that, I don't really know a whole lot with regards to their reliablity or otherwise~Good luck! ;-)


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Dakota...we have several of them around here, one at every local mall. Some of their watches are good value for the $$, others are just trendy crap to appeal to the younger buyers. They do battery changes, water pressure tests, repairs, sell bands and bracelets (even in long!!) and sell a variety from kids to serious watches. They have 25% coupons behind the counter if you ask and I have a fist full of them. I got to know my closest Dakota employees fairly well, and often just stop to talk watches. I own several and so far have had good luck with them. The Syracuse store is selling Wenger now too. They have a new REQ with a super bright flashlight mode, I am going to get one at some point. Here is some of mine:

Dakota Q3 Stingray Divers Watch 82671- 10 year warranty, Stainless, 1000ft WR, Nice heavyweight with good lume, cost me $72 with discount...




























Dakota Diver style watch 69285 - This is my favorite all time beater, was half price so I got it for $20, use it for mowing lawns, painting, running chainsaw, etc...



















Dakota REQ S.O.S. TORCH - this is one of the more expensive watches at $113 with discount. This has an electromagnetic charging stand (like the MTM special ops watches) so it does not need batteries. Has 3 mode integrated LED's that light the dial, can be used as flashlight, or an SOS signal. 330ft WR, 40mm...really a cool watch.














































This next one is an REQ Torch but with out the SOS feature, this is part of the military series. Pearl white dial, charging stand, 2 mode LEDs..




























Finally I have this Dakota Spider...nothing fancy just liked the color:


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

I forgot about this one, I just got it two days ago. I bought this automatic from Nation Geographic because it was on half price sale ($59). First and only Automatic Dakota I have ever seen. Has a Miyota in it. Came in a Dakota box with a Dakota warranty:


----------



## Mr.Charles (Feb 17, 2009)

U.S. Cavalry sells Dakota Watches.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

mr.charles said:


> u.s. Cavalry sells dakota watches.


+1 ;-)


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Here are a couple I have. I don't know much about them to be honest.


----------



## dualtime (Apr 29, 2008)

I own 6 Dakotas. They are decent watches for the money. Haven't had any problems with them.


----------

